# Multiple Vulnerabilities in Adobe Flash Player 8.0.24.0 & earlier versions



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Please read the following Security Bulletins and update your Adobe Flash Player (if affected):
http://www.adobe.com/support/security/bulletins/apsb06-11.html
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/advisory/925143.mspx


----------

